# αγορανομικός υπεύθυνος



## Palavra (Dec 20, 2014)

Το έχουμε συζητήσει ξώφαλτσα στο νήμα για τον αυτοφωράκια. Προς το παρόν, έχω χρησιμοποιήσει μακρινάρι (person in charge of market inspection operations), μήπως έχετε εσείς κάποια καλύτερη ιδέα;


----------



## SBE (Dec 20, 2014)

Το person in charge κλπ είναι νομίζω ο υπάλληλος της αγορανομίας που είναι υπεύθυνος για τους ελέγχους, ενώ φαντάζομαι εννοείς τον υπεύθυνο του καταστήματος. 
Δεν ξέρω αν βοηθάει, αλλά στο ΗΒ έχουμε τον designated premises supervisor που είναι ο υπεύθυνος για τη λειτουργία ενός καταστήματος και οι επιχειρήσεις που σερβίρουν φαγητό έχουν άδεια από το δήμο που είναι υπεύθυνος για τους ελέγχους, και οι συνεννοήσεις του δήμου γίνονται με τον license holder. 
Υπάρχουν και οι Food Operators που δεν είμαι σίγουρη τί κάνουν, το εξηγεί πάντως εδώ και μου μοιάζει παρόμοιο.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 20, 2014)

Κατ' αρχάς, ευχαριστώ πολύ :) Κατά δεύτερον, δεν αφορά μαγαζί αυτό που μεταφράζω, αλλά εταιρεία - έπρεπε να το διευκρινίσω. Πολύ χρήσιμο πάντως και αυτό που καταθέτεις.


----------



## nickel (Dec 21, 2014)

Πρόταση: market inspection representative.

Με υποσημείωση: company's representative that may be held personally accountable in matters related to market inspections. Ή ό,τι καλύτερο σκεφτείς.


----------



## cougr (Dec 21, 2014)

Ίσως και _(regulatory) compliance officer/manager_, _person in charge of/responsible for regulatory compliance_.


----------



## nickel (Dec 21, 2014)

cougr said:


> Ίσως και _(regulatory) compliance officer/manager_, _person in charge of/responsible for regulatory compliance_.


Καλημέρα. Ωραία κι αυτά, με το αγγλοσαξονικό τους άρωμα.


----------

